# [SYDNEY] AHS Meeting this Wednesday 24th Sept.



## Duke (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey folks!
Just building some more interest for this months AHS meeting. It's on this Wednesday (24th) evening at 7pm.

Rob Browne-Cooper - Reptile Diversity in Western Australia


Free entry for first-timers.
Held at the Australian Museum, opposite Hyde Park in Sydney.
You can get off Museum station, and simply cross the park. But it's also easy enough to walk from Central and Townhall, whatever's easiest.
Enter via these stairs on William St. Just ask the security to point you towards the AHS meeting location.
Doors open at 7pm, with the first speaker kicking off at 7:30.

WooHoo!


More info:
http://www.ahs.org.au/meetings.php
http://www.ahs.org.au/calendar.php


As always, we'll be meeting up probably beforehand at the local pub, just down the road from the Museum, on the corner of William St and Yurong St.
Definitely headed there after the meeting too


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 21, 2008)

i shall be there duke!
see you there mate.


----------



## Riley (Sep 21, 2008)

damn i cant go!!


----------



## slip_phreak (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont tihnk i'll make it to the meeting in time but i should be able to get to the pub since i've got tafe on that night.


----------



## Gavin (Sep 21, 2008)

what is the AHS meeting??:shock:


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Wish I could come :'(


----------



## Hetty (Sep 21, 2008)

Gavin said:


> what is the AHS meeting??:shock:



Have a look at the links Duke provided.

As usual, I'll be there


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 21, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Have a look at the links Duke provided.
> 
> As usual, I'll be there


 see you there hetty :lol:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 21, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> see you there hetty :lol:



Yup, and this time _I'll_ have the creaming soda :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 21, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Yup, and this time _I'll_ have the creaming soda :lol:


 hahaha.watch out for buggy then..shes the bad one.
should be a good meeting peoples


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll be coming like always


----------



## djfreshy (Sep 22, 2008)

Ofcourse you'ld say that slip!


----------



## Emzie (Sep 22, 2008)

ill try and come, never been to one so be nice if i do


----------



## slip_phreak (Sep 22, 2008)

djfreshy said:


> Ofcourse you'ld say that slip!


 haha whats that supposed to mean eh!   lol
who knows my exam might not take me that long so i could make it for part of the meeting like last time.. who knows..


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 22, 2008)

can i come if i can but im only 14 is that OK?
will will probably be by myself


----------



## spongebob (Sep 22, 2008)

mrillusion,
They are a friendly bunch so dont worry.

Pity i cant make as it's my sons birthday.


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> can i come if i can but im only 14 is that OK?
> will will probably be by myself


im a member of ahs and i go to the meetings. im only 13 (turning 14).


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 22, 2008)

90% chance that i'll be going XP


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea illusion, the meeting is for all ages. 

I shall be there with bells on. Not litterally ofcourse.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 22, 2008)

I've ben going since I was 12


----------



## Hickson (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't make it - working on Wednesday night. Damn!!!!!



Hix


----------



## Leigh (Sep 22, 2008)

i'll be there, so will Rocky. it'll be good.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 22, 2008)

Hix said:


> I can't make it - working on Wednesday night. Damn!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Oh Hix, that's awful.. who will we talk about fudge and chilli with?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 22, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Yea illusion, the meeting is for all ages.
> 
> I shall be there with bells on. Not litterally ofcourse.



I wouldn't put it past you.



Leigh said:


> i'll be there, so will Rocky. it'll be good.




Oh alrighty then, looks like I am spoken for then. Cya all there.


----------



## Emzie (Sep 23, 2008)

so im 99% going now does anyone meet up before hand? im finish work at 5 so will be in the city from then


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 23, 2008)

boo, i cant go!


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder!

Should I bring cheap chocolate again?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 23, 2008)

a few of us go to the pub just down the road beforehand.

" As always, we'll be meeting up probably beforehand at the local pub, just down the road from the Museum, on the corner of William St and Yurong St."

Ill probably be there from 6. I also finish up in the city arround 5 so have time to kill.


----------



## Duke (Sep 23, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Oh Hix, that's awful.. who will we talk about fudge and chilli with?


 HAHA That was the most random conversation I've ever had.


grimbeny said:


> a few of us go to the pub just down the road beforehand.
> 
> " As always, we'll be meeting up probably beforehand at the local pub, just down the road from the Museum, on the corner of William St and Yurong St."
> 
> Ill probably be there from 6. I also finish up in the city arround 5 so have time to kill.


 Myself and Hetty should be around early enough. We'll see what happens.

Anyone can give me a ring if they get lost, or want to meet up early.
0403 768 600


----------



## Emzie (Sep 23, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> a few of us go to the pub just down the road beforehand.
> 
> " As always, we'll be meeting up probably beforehand at the local pub, just down the road from the Museum, on the corner of William St and Yurong St."
> 
> Ill probably be there from 6. I also finish up in the city arround 5 so have time to kill.


 
cool thanks


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2008)

Emzie said:


> so im 99% going now does anyone meet up before hand? im finish work at 5 so will be in the city from then


 
Yay! I'll be finishing tafe at 5, so i will be in the city around 5:30, apprently they pub it up before hand. Should be fun.



Chris1 said:


> boo, i cant go!


Not happy chris. Now who will keep me from being attacked on the way home? I mean.. I'm only 6.2ft  so Vulnerable.:?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 23, 2008)

hehe, big huge scary me coulda protected you, but i have to be nurse to the boyfriend who got his hernia fixed yesterday,..!! 

ur right, u look so vunerable,..!!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 23, 2008)

Duke said:


> Myself and Hetty should be around early enough. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Anyone can give me a ring if they get lost, or want to meet up early.
> 0403 768 600



Er.. we'll be there at six too. That's nice and easy


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be missing this one I think.........


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 23, 2008)

Jason how could you! :shock: Looking forward to meeting you guys if i end up commming.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

yea just dont know how ill get there ???


----------



## Emzie (Sep 23, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Yay! I'll be finishing tafe at 5, so i will be in the city around 5:30, apprently they pub it up before hand. Should be fun.


 
well at least i know what you look like


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

and what time does it go till


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

im in Gordon so ill be able to catch the train to station outside Hyde park or something but how long does it take to get from Gordon to hide park by train fastest way


----------



## Duke (Sep 23, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> and what time does it go till


The meeting finishes around 9pm (am I correct? All I can think about is alcohol at that time).
But we all head to the pub till after 11pm.



mrillusion said:


> im in Gordon so ill be able to catch the train to station outside Hyde park or something but how long does it take to get from Gordon to hide park by train fastest way


Pretty easy actually.

LINKY
Leave 5:56 arrive 6:37pm
Leave 6:10 arrive 6:51
Leave 6:25 arrive 7:06
Leave 6:33 arrive 7:14

**EDIT** That was for arriving at Town Hall. It's dead easy to walk from Town Hall.
Googe Maps from Town Hall station

Gordon is on the North Shore line, but Museum is on separate lines.
It'll be a pain to try and get a train to Museum station. 
It's a 700m walk from TownHall, you won't save anything by going to Museum.

If you need to be met at one of the stations, give me a ring 0403 768 600. And I can walk you back and make sure you get on a train after the meeting too.
Safety first


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be there. Game on.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

yay im going


----------



## spongebob (Sep 23, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> I've ben going since I was 12



I've been going since I was 32


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 23, 2008)

ive been going since i was 20


----------



## hugsta (Sep 23, 2008)

spongebob said:


> I've been going since I was 32


 
I don't think the AHS has been going for that long Bob........

Will be there as usual, looking forward to the talk as well. Should be a good one. And of course the usual dribble that goes on in the pub.....LOL

Cheers
DAz


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

HOW DO U FIND OUT IF PEOPLE HAVE GONE BEFORE???
woops sorry caps
and do u just go through the main entrance of the museum??


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 23, 2008)

The entrance is sort of on the side, but i beleive thats the main entrance. At the entrance there will be security personel who can direct you to the room which the meeting will be held.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> The entrance is sort of on the side, but i beleive thats the main entrance. At the entrance there will be security personel who can direct you to the room which the meeting will be held.



what?
sort of on the side?
what i mean by main entrance is the big steps at the front is that where u get in

and i was wondering in the membership form what is herptofauna?
and how go u get books from the library and where is the library or do u just get the books sent to you?


----------



## Duke (Sep 23, 2008)

You enter via the side entrance, down William Street. You can see the steps in the street view link I gave earlier.

Herpetofauna is a newsletter-type magazine with some recent articles and stuff in it. It's sent to your address.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

Duke said:


> You enter via the side entrance, down William Street. You can see the steps in the street view link I gave earlier.
> 
> Herpetofauna is a newsletter-type magazine with some recent articles and stuff in it. It's sent to your address.



cool duke are u a like vice president or something of AHS?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2008)

Emzie said:


> well at least i know what you look like



Yeah, I don't know any one either, don't worry haha.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 23, 2008)

i think i might join but someone answer my question on the library??


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll definately be there


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 24, 2008)

Argh i wont be there...to sick today
have fun guys


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay! Its tonight! Cant wait  See ya there Nikki


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 24, 2008)

Yay! yep seee you again Lullaby


----------



## mattmc (Sep 24, 2008)

wel i has da feelin dat i cant go.
owel, mabe nxt tme


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 24, 2008)

slip_phreak said:


> i dont tihnk i'll make it to the meeting in time but i should be able to get to the pub since i've got tafe on that night.


 
i'm leaving my place at 6. if you want a lift?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2008)

On my way now wooo


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 24, 2008)

il be heading in soon


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 24, 2008)

Is there going to be the tea and coffee this time?


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 24, 2008)

Weeeeeeeee! Bring it


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2008)

Well that was a gigantic waste of time. Get to hyde park, met Leigh and Grimbeny, go to the pub, get kicked out of the pub, go home. Fun times. I will be going when I am 18. No persuasion this time!


----------



## FAY (Sep 24, 2008)

Well Rocky, you should know that you are not old enough to go to pubs....tsk tsk


----------



## Rocky (Sep 24, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Well Rocky, you should know that you are not old enough to go to pubs....tsk tsk




:cry: But I wanna! Come onnnnnnn november the 7th!


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 24, 2008)

Rocky! I was wondering where you were.

I was sitting near Dazza ,codered and all =) the slideshow was awesome i had to blink so often and lick my dry lips after looking at those pics 

Definately going to the next one.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 25, 2008)

Did mrillusion or emzy end up coming? We were calling your names out to everyone we didnt recognise.


----------



## Emzie (Sep 25, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Did mrillusion or emzy end up coming? We were calling your names out to everyone we didnt recognise.


 i went didnt hear anyone call my name though, i didnt meet anyone either


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I saw Emzie sitting up the back on the left sort of, wasn't sure if it was her or not..

Was a alright meeting, should have been called Skinks of WA though..

Kane


----------



## Duke (Sep 25, 2008)

Rocky said:


> :cry: But I wanna! Come onnnnnnn november the 7th!


 Woo That's my Bday too. I'll shout you a round or two in November.


grimbeny said:


> Did mrillusion or emzy end up coming? We were calling your names out to everyone we didnt recognise.


Man that was hilarious. Stupid Leigh, thinking that EVERYONE who came in the door could be either of them lol.



Emzie said:


> i went didnt hear anyone call my name though, i didnt meet anyone either


 If you come next time, come and approach us.
I was sitting in a row with Hetty on my right, followed by Leigh, then Grimbeny. We were sitting in the middle on about the fourth row.
We're the hot, young, spunky crowd 

And DEFINITELY come and follow us into the pub afterwards. The atmosphere was a bit lacking this month, with Bugs, Chris1 and Jordan absent, and Hix arriving late.

But, as always, twas a fun night.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 25, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Well that was a gigantic waste of time. Get to hyde park, met Leigh and Grimbeny, go to the pub, get kicked out of the pub, go home. Fun times. I will be going when I am 18. No persuasion this time!



So...you didn't stay for the talk??


----------



## Duke (Sep 25, 2008)

This was early in the evening before the meeting that Rocky got booted.
Stupid blonde crazy pub lady.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> So...you didn't stay for the talk??


Nah i didn't, I would have been waiting an hour or so in hyde park, and I was in a bad/tired mood



Duke said:


> This was early in the evening before the meeting that Rocky got booted.
> Stupid blonde crazy pub lady.




She was little too, very little, like a bug. I thought my argument was good. "I don't have id, but it's ok, I am not drinking "


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 25, 2008)

Emzie said:


> i went didnt hear anyone call my name though, i didnt meet anyone either



No way, you mean we embarrassed ourselves for nothing, and you were right there. Where abouts where you sitting and where you with anyone?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Rocky said:


> She was little too, very little, like a bug. I thought my argument was good. "I don't have id, but it's ok, I am not drinking "



haha, silly bug like lady!!

i bet she was smelly too!!


----------



## -Peter (Sep 25, 2008)

Problem with the pub is the poker machines. If they had a bar without machines under 18s can sit in there with adult supervision as long as their guardian or parent has consented.


----------



## Emzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Duke said:


> If you come next time, come and approach us.
> I was sitting in a row with Hetty on my right, followed by Leigh, then Grimbeny. We were sitting in the middle on about the fourth row.
> We're the hot, young, spunky crowd
> 
> ...


 
i would of but i didnt know who anyone looks like, and i didnt think there would be so many people there



grimbeny said:


> No way, you mean we embarrassed ourselves for nothing, and you were right there. Where abouts where you sitting and where you with anyone?


 i was sitting up the back left with a guy, just us to looners  im the very short blonde


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> haha, silly bug like lady!!
> 
> i bet she was smelly too!!



Actually she had quite a nice odor. Lol nah I don't remember.



-Peter said:


> Problem with the pub is the poker machines. If they had a bar without machines under 18s can sit in there with adult supervision as long as their guardian or parent has consented.


But poker machines are fun! Great place to lose my money. 
Best place, never checks ID, any place in Petershim.


----------



## Duke (Sep 25, 2008)

Emzie said:


> i was sitting up the back left with a guy, just us to looners  im the very short blonde


Did you go straight to Macdonalds after the meeting? Myself and Hetty overtook a short blonde walking with a guy 

Then you guys sat across from us in the restaurant along the window


----------



## Emzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Duke said:


> Did you go straight to Macdonalds after the meeting? Myself and Hetty overtook a short blonde walking with a guy
> 
> Then you guys sat across from us in the restaurant along the window


 ha yeah that was me



Rocky said:


> But poker machines are fun! Great place to lose my money.
> Best place, never checks ID, any place in Petershim.


 the screte is to keep putting all your money in until you win it back


----------



## Duke (Sep 25, 2008)

Emzie said:


> ha yeah that was me


Ah damn.
Well if you remember our faces for next time, we're Duke and Hetty


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol! :lol: I was wondering who the dude was sitting next to hetty, it was you duke!

And emzie, i spoke to you near the entrance with my dad, you said it was your first time


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 25, 2008)

lol that was funny i was sitting right in front of u guys and herd u calling my name but wanted to see if u could guess who i was lol and i herd u say i was catching the train and that i was coming and someone said poor kid probly stuck at the station, LOL
=p

and do they send your password and user name to your email for the website???


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 25, 2008)

haha really? damn didnt see you, did you see me ?


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 25, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> haha really? damn didnt see you, did you see me ?



LOL yea and i meant i was sitting in fount of duke but yea i did 1 reason was because everybody's like HEY NIKKI lol


----------



## Emzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Rocky! I was wondering where you were.
> 
> I was sitting near Dazza ,codered and all =) the slideshow was awesome i had to blink so often and lick my dry lips after looking at those pics
> 
> Definately going to the next one.


 
i think i saw you, was you with your dad? he asked you if you knew anyone and i answered him cause i thought he was talking to me lol

EDIT: i just read your post above lol


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh i knew it was you!!! You seemed awkward about us calling your name out. You could have just said hi, or turned arround. Good one


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 25, 2008)

Emzie said:


> i think i saw you, was you with your dad? he asked you if you knew anyone and i answered him cause i thought he was talking to me lol
> 
> EDIT: i just read your post above lol





grimbeny said:


> Oh i knew it was you!!! You seemed awkward about us calling your name out. You could have just said hi, or turned arround. Good one



if u knew it was me WHY didnt u say HI LOL


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 25, 2008)

We were trying to get your attention! We couldnt have done much more.


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 25, 2008)

ok next time ill say hi ive been busted lol
but how do i get my username and password for the AHS website and how do u borrow from the library???
And where where the bisects and tea LOL

and u can call me seb if u want


----------



## Leigh (Sep 25, 2008)

so i sat there, wasting my breath, calling out to everybody who walked past. and you were there the whole time. next time save me from myself and just answer the first time!


----------



## Ersatz (Sep 25, 2008)

This sounds fun, next time I want to come!

Too bad I'm cutting out my dreadies, not even my family will recognise me..


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 25, 2008)

Leigh said:


> so i sat there, wasting my breath, calling out to everybody who walked past. and you were there the whole time. next time save me from myself and just answer the first time!



HEY it was pretty funny


----------



## mattmc (Sep 25, 2008)

and after all that, i could have made it but my brother was kind enough to say his tutoring was called off untill the meeting was on errrrr


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 25, 2008)

lol suck to be you right now

but really i join last night and would like to know how do i get my username and password for the AHS website and how do u borrow from the library???
please tell me!!!!!!!


----------



## -Peter (Sep 25, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> but really i join last night and would like to know how do i get my username and password for the AHS website and how do u borrow from the library???
> please tell me!!!!!!!


 
Nobody knows i guess. I never bothered to find out, maybe they didnt either.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to speak to Glenn Shea about the library, he is the librarian, ask the committee about the site, though I am on the committee, and have never looked at the site once and don't have a password myself...slack I know


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 25, 2008)

i shall be there next month..so will buggy
YOU WILL KNOW WHO WE ARE.
=p


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i shall be there next month..so will buggy
> YOU WILL KNOW WHO WE ARE.
> =p




I'll attend any time after the 7th November


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 26, 2008)

JasonL said:


> You need to speak to Glenn Shea about the library, he is the librarian, ask the committee about the site, though I am on the committee, and have never looked at the site once and don't have a password myself...slack I know



i did but no response yet i wanna read a book
a good reptile book
and don't wanna pay for it
because im cheap
and i sent a message to the librarian 3 days ago
LOL


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 26, 2008)

You guys shoulda just said to talk to me. I dare-say the newbs woulda picked me in a second :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Sep 27, 2008)

Vat69 said:


> You guys shoulda just said to talk to me. I dare-say the newbs woulda picked me in a second :lol:



"talk to the girl in the big leather boots with all the piercings, don't worry she doesn't bite" 
yeh that woulda gone down well...


----------



## mrillusion (Sep 27, 2008)

Vat69 said:


> You guys shoulda just said to talk to me. I dare-say the newbs woulda picked me in a second :lol:



who do u mean are u part of the committee??
because if u are can u answer my questions?


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 27, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> who do u mean are u part of the committee??


Hehehhehehe.... Vat just sticks out.  With her style.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 28, 2008)

Vat , i like your boots  
I'll definately be there next meeting hey Tat were you there?


----------



## Leigh (Sep 28, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Vat , i like your boots



i read this slightly differently....


----------



## JasonL (Sep 28, 2008)

mrillusion said:


> i did but no response yet i wanna read a book
> a good reptile book
> and don't wanna pay for it
> because im cheap
> ...



The library is more for scientific literature, not herp keeping books, Dr Glenn Shea is a very buisy man, don't expect a response. If you are after something in particular, he's best approached at the meetings.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 28, 2008)

Leigh - just shows what type of person you are


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Vat , i like your boots
> I'll definately be there next meeting hey Tat were you there?



Not this time.


----------

